# Steppe Eagle



## littleowl (Sep 4, 2016)

Very powerful bird. Can take a Swan or Goose in mid air. Its beak is so powerful it can break into a frozen carcass.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 4, 2016)

Great shot.  He's looking at his meal I'd suspect.


----------



## Tony Britton (Sep 4, 2016)

Super shot. Very intense bird, to be sure!

Tony


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2016)

Gorgeous raptor. We have a  raptor rehab centre near where I live. One can visit and see a variety of birds of prey. Stunning. I once had a snowy owl land on my arm.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 4, 2016)

He's got a tether on his right ?foot (claw, leg)


----------



## Carla (Sep 4, 2016)

What a bird! He would intimidate a lot of animals, I am sure!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 4, 2016)

Great photo, is that a young bird?  I know with some birds, like the Magpies in my yard, that babies are almost as big as the adults, except for shorter tail feathers.


----------



## littleowl (Sep 5, 2016)

He is around five years old.


----------

